# dog box



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

i am koodking to get a 3 hole but i am on a budget and was wondering what the best one for some one on a budget is?


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

any body have any suggestions?


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont know much but i can tell you i bought a diamond deluxe "D" style 2 hole a few months back and i really like it for the most part,alot of people had bad stuff to say about them but i to am on a buget so it was about my only option.I have heard the aluminum boxes dont hold up but the way i look at it guys buy aluminum toolboxes and leave them in their truck for 10 yrs with no problem so if you dont beat it up or abuse it why would it be any differant with a dog box. Just my two cents,but if you go with diamond i can recomend the t handle latches instead of the slam latches.

Hope it helps,B.Miller


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Mountaintop. Call Ben or John and they can work out a quote for you.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

do you have a number?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

http://www.mtck.com


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thomas D said:


> Mountaintop. Call Ben or John and they can work out a quote for you.


They are top of the line. One thing about these, and I don't have one olny know people who do. They are heavy so make sure your truck will handle it. Tom might be able to comment more on this. Also, Scott C on here has one and told me how hard it was to get it into his truck. He runs a marina so they had a forklift and he said they would not have gotten in in without one. These comments are not meant to be bad about mountian top at all, best box out there, just things to think about if you get one.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

I have a pair of SuperSprings on my F150 and no sag at all. Without them there was about an inch of sag. The SuperSprings gave the truck a much better ride. I have a 3 hole, water tank and two drawer platform that also took a forklift at Mountaintop to put it on. Without the platform, two or three (young) guys could lift it up.


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

Im sure glad i took the time to reply to this!!!


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Bmiller said:


> Im sure glad i took the time to reply to this!!!


what are you trying to say??


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

A thank you would have been nice.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

Bmiller said:


> A thank you would have been nice.


well thank you but what all did you get on your box when you ordered it?


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

Top storage and the flush mount slam latches.


----------



## huntinlabs (Aug 4, 2009)

the pic will not get any bigger but you did not get door covers or a fan?


----------



## Bmiller (Apr 23, 2010)

I dont know how to make it bigger,yes the winter door covers come standard and i didnt think the 225 they wanted for the fan was worth it i am wiring a electric car radiator fan for bout 50 bucks. shipped to my door it cost me 737.00


----------

